# New Google Browser



## Dean (Sep 2, 2008)

Google has a new browser named Chrome, and is it ever FAST! Seems to work great with the forum software too. I really like the built in spell check as well.

You can check it out here

I'm quite impressed for a first go at a browser.


----------



## masta (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Dean.....I was looking at the news article on it just a few minutes ago and will have to try it out!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Dean...Believe i might give it a try too


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Dean.

This is much faster than explorer or firefox, and yes, it took care of the glitches in latency that I was having on this site.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 2, 2008)

Any word on it's susceptibility to spyware, viruses, adware, etc? I would love to ditch IE if it is good and secure.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 2, 2008)

I downloaded it and am checking it out now without it being my main browser. So far i like it but would like to hear someone answer Appleman's question that knows much more then I do. seems pretty nice otherwise. Keyboard touch pad will have to be adjusted i I keep this as Im all over the place.*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been using Firefox for awhile and like it....Jim still uses IE....

Going to check out this new one...

Thanks!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 2, 2008)

I must say that it is fast, its like putting more memory in your computer.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 2, 2008)

It's great!!!!!

For ages I haven't been able to UpLoad photos to this Site....I have been using PhotoBucket, then move them here. Chrome worked like a charm....fast too.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Dean (Sep 2, 2008)

appleman said:


> Any word on it's susceptibility to spyware, viruses, adware, etc? I would love to ditch IE if it is good and secure.



It's just been released, so we won't know that for a while, however, a deep dive into the inner workings of this browser is what I did this afternoon.

Security is one of the main thoughts with this browser. Everything is comparmentalized so that even if a rogue app tries to get out, this browser should be able to shut it down within reason. If the flaw is in the OS, then no browser is safe. What I *really* like about Chrome is that there is no cookie gathering. So if there are advert based websites that want to track clicks, once you close that session, there is no more cookie! From a privacy standpoint, this is incredible!

If you'd like to read the "cartoon" about the browser you can find that here. It can be a little long and dry, but this should help to ease your concerns about this browser.


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 2, 2008)

hey hey hey and hi

just downloaded it and wow - seems to work fine. Yes, Wade, you are right it is fast. Wish my fingers could keep up with it correctly.

rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (Sep 3, 2008)

Tihs is a test of the spell checkre.
Teh kat sate on teh fance.

How do you get the spell checker to do it's thing? Do you need to actually select it under options and download the English version?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 3, 2008)

appleman said:


> Tihs is a test of the spell checkre.
> Teh kat sate on teh fance.
> 
> How do you get the spell checker to do it's thing? Do you need to actually select it under options and download the English version?



I had Spell Checker on IE, Firefox as well as Chrome....The misspelled words are underlined in red....Right click on them and you get the options.

Now that I have downloaded Chrome I can't LogIn to this Site with Firefox...Go figure????


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 3, 2008)

Here I am using MS Internet Explorer ....I was able to LogIn and I show up on the list of Active Users..... 


Lost my ability to LogIn here at FVW only on the Firefox Browser....have all my Passwords and abilities on other Sites with Chrome, Firefox and IE.


Will continue to try and figure this out...or...just use another Browser other than Firefox to access here.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## PeterZ (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope they release a Linux version soon.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 3, 2008)

I just loaded it on another computer and after selecting English and restarting, it seems to be working- a little bit. Not a very good spell checker.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 3, 2008)

The incognito mode is a two edged sword. Yes it stops a lot of data gathering from off site. however it will also limit your ability to run sessions. As an example, ebay allows you to be logged in all day. That works in incognito mode but if you cancel the ingonito page and go back to the regular you have to sign in again.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 3, 2008)

It doesn't seem any faster to me but I am running a really powerful machine with a very wide Internet connection at work (about half a GB a second) so speed differences don't mean much her. It'll be interesting at home.


----------



## masta (Sep 3, 2008)

Already ran into issues with Chrome....no IE Spell Checker as appleman stated and couldn't get my media player 11to be recognized by K LOVE to listen on lineand also watch highlights of Red Sox and that is two big thumbs down! 














Here is a review I saw today http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/ptech/09/03/review.chrome.ap/index.html


Loaded Beta version of IE 8 and will be using this on one machine to see how it works!


The accelerator feature already looks awesome....highlight any word and click on arrow for tons of options!*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Dean (Sep 3, 2008)

peterCooper said:


> The incognito mode is a two edged sword. Yes it stops a lot of data gathering from off site. however it will also limit your ability to run sessions. As an example, ebay allows you to be logged in all day. That works in incognito mode but if you cancel the ingonito page and go back to the regular you have to sign in again.



I think you're missing the point on the incognito function. It is there so that you do don't have to answer to the boss why you were surfing &lt;insert website you shouldn't be visiting here&gt;, which can make it a parents worst nightmare, but a privacy advocates best friend.

At any rate, if anyone is having issues with the browser, there is a function to let Google know that certain things are broken. This will be a good thing since this is just a first beta of the software.

A couple of things to note: Tabs get VERY expensive on memory because they are a separate function. However, the nice thing is, close the tab, get memory back. So far IE8 with tabs is using close to 380MB of memory on this PC, and you don't get it back until you completely close *all* instances of IE8. I've taken Chrome up to 600MB of RAM and get every last bit back just by closing old tabs. Of course, I can test easily like that because I run 64bit and have 8GB of RAM.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 4, 2008)

Dean said:


> Of course, I can test easily like that because I run 64bit and have 8GB of RAM.



I'm drooling!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2008)

8GB of Ram!







You are a MADMAN Dean!
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Sep 4, 2008)

Geeze Wade, I have been running 64-Bit Windows Server with 16 GB of memory for over a year now on my main app server. I hardly ever touch it, but did need to restart it a month or so ago when the power died for almost a day after a thundrstorm and it shut down while on the power backup. I did try 64 bit Windows XP on a computer with8 GB in it, but I didn't care for it so I made it a backup server instead. The computer didn't have a fast enough video card for my CAD work and couldn't be upgraded.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2008)

Im running 504 MB of RAM on 1.86 GHz so those #'s are amazing to me but Im happy as long as it runs decent. Maybe someday Ill double the RAM! I have no idea how to even know what bit this thing is either. All I know is that I can sit in the living room and do whatever I want on this thing with no wires and that rocks.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 4, 2008)

Wade 504 MB is like making a 1 pint wine kit.


----------



## geocorn (Sep 4, 2008)

All right, I will show my age. The first computer I purchased had 256K (that's kilobytes) of RAM and a 27MB(that's megabytes) all incased in a desk for the mere price of $35,000! It ran like a top.


Now a days, we have gigabytes and terabytes and bloated code that doesn't seem to run any faster. I just bought a new computer for the store. 2 gigs of RAM and 80 gigs of hard drive space. It is a very functional unit, which is all I ask in a computer. I used to be into the biggest, fastest I could find, but since I don't do graphics and the database is in Arizona, I can't really justify the price.


I used to manage 7 servers, but that was in a past life and if I had to do it again, it would crash as I have forgotten it all. Too much wine on the brain and in the belly!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2008)

Peter, that was funny but true!






For anyone who posts pics on this site then downloading and using Chrome is a really nice thing to have as it really uploads pics very fast but acts different as instead of seeing a picture before you post all you see is type which kind of confused me but it inserted the picture VERY FAST once I hit Post. I will keep it around just for this function as I hate waiting and waiting for the pic to be posted. 
George, did you really pay $35,000 for that thing, please tell me that is a Type-O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Sep 6, 2008)

I almost started making a product I called "The Execudesk" back in 1975. I started with a high end desk for executive offices and added basically a whole office solution. The monitor was recessed into the desktop, but could tip up for easier viewing. The keyboard came out like they do nowdays from under the desktop on slides. The CPU was located on the right hand side and was accesible by opening a side panel of the desk for repairs. There was a laser printer that was in the left side of the desk and the pages piled up on the top edge of the desk. The laser printer also doubled as a fax machine and copier. Now days we take these things for granted, but back then, they were real cutting edge products.


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Masta. I'm just skimming thru this thread and saw your name in this post. Don't get me in on the computer conversations......I'll figure it out eventually. I get lost in the discussions......Hope you are and your family are doing well!!!




Ramona


----------



## PeterZ (Sep 8, 2008)

George,


The first computer I ever worked on was an HP PDP 8e. 4K of ram (and in those days a byte was 8 bits, not 16 like today), a 4" spool of 1" wide magnetic tape that could hold maybe 50KB of data (it cost $7 unformatted or $14 formatted). It was 6' tall and about 15' wide, required 220v power, and cost about half a million bucks.


The world of computers in 1969. How far we've come.


----------



## masta (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Ramona and everyone....please keep an eye out for Ike since it looks like the next stop is Texas!


The destruction in the islands is just awful so lets pray for all those people who never had much to begin with nor will get any help from the outside.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 9, 2008)

I tried the browser and it looks quick on my machine but in reality it is an illusion. I benchmarked it against IE 7 and Firefox 3 and while it was quicker than IE7, it was slower than Firefox. It is in its infancy though and if they keep working on it and add the features such as those Firefox has, they will have a run for their "money." 


I see some are running IE 8 beta now. I have been unable to download it and install it on any of my machines. I download it and it will not unzip to install. Too weird. I have been using Firefox though as my main browser for quite a while.


----------

